# any ideas for a 2 gallon?



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

my neighbors were throwing away one of those 2 gallon acrylic walmart octagonal tanks because they had lots of trouble with algae, so i decided to take it and do something with it. Idk what yet tho. I kinda want to put my guppy fry in there to let em grow up safely, and i want it to look nice in the process. i suppose i can take some plants out of my other 3 tanks too. hmmm what to do, what to do.......


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

is it gonna be open top?? What lighting are you gonna use? Look at FAAO's threads, awesome inspiration


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

I would get some tall, good looking driftwood and use it as a center peice with rocks around it and some sand for the substrate. For plants, a couple stems a some _Anubias_ 'petite' at the base of the driftwood. Thats what I would do! 
Regards,
Jake


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

Driftwood, rocks, 3 - 4 varieties of Moss and a lone Betta (Half Moon) ... and of course Cool water..


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

moss it up man


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

yea its an open top, but the light takes up about 2/3 of it. i just bought a 15 watt 6500k daylight cfl bulb at walmart today. i just kinda threw it together so it looks crappy. so far i have 2 peices of anubias nana, a couple really tiny crypts, a bigger piece of crypt. undulata, a few small sprigs of ludwigia, um vallisneria americana i think haha, and i dont want to walk back upstairs to see what else is in it lol. no driftwood, filter, heater, or fauna atm. i'm not gonna put a picture up because 1. it looks like crap and i'm embarrassed by it, and 2. its cloudy (possibly cycling already cuz i ran an established filter and used established gravel) i will possibly rescape it later. thanks!


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

This thread has been dead for a while, but i was lookin through pics on my phone and found one of this tank about a month and a half after it was set up here it is 








Not too shabby for something i just threw together real quick. The big white thing in the back is actually an air driven filter that i made that ended up working amazingly well so don't mind that. All guppy fry are big fat healthy adults now haha but i had to tear down this tank after i moved them cuz i really neglected it and didn't want to deal with a small sensitive tank like that. Oh well it looked good for a while lol.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

nimo said:


> Driftwood, rocks, 3 - 4 varieties of Moss and a lone Betta (Half Moon) ... and of course Cool water..


*anger/rage* bettas need more then 2 gal to live in -.- and they're a tropical fish that live in warm water *end rage*

but anyways i like your small tank there, but i need to know how do you talk your guppies in to eating there frys, mine will not touch them i have given away over 100 already, . hope you little baby fry don't out grow it to fast


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Reamer said:


> *anger/rage* bettas need more then 2 gal to live in -.- and they're a tropical fish that live in warm water *end rage*
> 
> but anyways i like your small tank there, but i need to know how do you talk your guppies in to eating there frys, mine will not touch them i have given away over 100 already, . hope you little baby fry don't out grow it to fast


The betta abuse will never end  Its become pretty horrible. "Betta" products and all to encourage people to abuse their fish. What makes it seem okay to the owners is seeing the betta's survive the most terrible conditions for long periods of times because they are so hardy.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Reamer said:


> *anger/rage* bettas need more then 2 gal to live in -.- and they're a tropical fish that live in warm water *end rage*
> 
> but anyways i like your small tank there, but i need to know how do you talk your guppies in to eating there frys, mine will not touch them i have given away over 100 already, . hope you little baby fry don't out grow it to fast


Yes you are right. Betta's are tropical AQUARIUM fish not little water bowl fish. Beginner hobbyists just like them and buy them because 1. they're cheap, 2. they're hardy, and 3. they're labyrinth fish so they don't need a lot of surface area or dissolved O2 in the water to survive. But point being just because betta's can survive in those conditions doesnt mean they want to. They definitely don't thrive in a half gallon water bowl. Its crazy how many betta fish we sell at my work, and i know that they will not be living in great conditions. Haha ok i'll stop my rant about betta's. Oh and my adult guppies and all my other fish would eat up fry like they are flake food. They would never survive in my 30 gallon community tank. All the fry that were in this little tank are now big fat healthy adults. Im planning on taking them into work where i can at least get a good amount of store credit for them. I'm glad you liked my tank =D


----------

